# Cold toast or hot toast which is better?



## WHT (Dec 18, 2018)

What do others do? Been told about cooling certain foods like potatoes and pasta = resistance starch. 

What foods do you eat cold from cooked?


----------



## Lanny (Dec 18, 2018)

Potatoes & pasta definitely have less impact on my BS if cooked, chilled & reheated: don’t HAVE to eat cold! Dosen’t work for rice! As for toast hot or cold dosen’t make a difference to me either. But, toast isn’t as bad, for me, BS wise. It has to be hot if buttered, for me, & cold is better with brussels pate & on those rare times I have jam!


----------



## Madeline (Dec 18, 2018)

I think you have to cool and reheat to change the starch properties. I batch cook, portion, and freeze flat in little ziplock bags.


----------



## WHT (Dec 18, 2018)

I've only just 'tried' freezing bread in two slice sections. Then 'defrost it' in micro and then toast it. too afraid to put it straight in toaster incase it takes a funny turn and pops electrics.........lol! But will certainly give pots a go and pasta! I hate cold pasta and don't like cold pizza either not that I eat it a lot. Thinks it's something to do with the cheese! ! ! Anyway, been to diabetic review and all is good! So gotta keep going. Keep a balance!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2018)

I dunno, but I will test it at some time, though when I've had the same insulin ratio for cold toast as I do for hot, my BG readings thereafter have both behaved identically.  

If you wanted to toast bread straight from the freezer you'd have to do it under the grill, surely?  (I dunno that either, never done it)


----------



## Lanny (Dec 19, 2018)

You can get electric toasters with a frozen setting now! I just replaced my toaster, earlier this year, from Tesco for £16 & found it had a frozen setting. I freeze bread too & pop in two slices, from freezer, & press the frozen setting button. It toasts it the same as if I had’nt frozen it: just takes longer!


----------



## Edgar (Dec 19, 2018)

WHT said:


> I've only just 'tried' freezing bread in two slice sections. Then 'defrost it' in micro and then toast it. too afraid to put it straight in toaster incase it takes a funny turn and pops electrics.........lol! But will certainly give pots a go and pasta! I hate cold pasta and don't like cold pizza either not that I eat it a lot. Thinks it's something to do with the cheese! ! ! Anyway, been to diabetic review and all is good! So gotta keep going. Keep a balance!


I always toast bread straight from the freezer into the toaster.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2018)

Edgar said:


> I always toast bread straight from the freezer into the toaster.


So do I! The frozen setting just temporarily increases the time, so if yours hasn’t got one, @WHT , just increase the normal setting a bit.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2018)

Ugh! Dislike cold toast  I don't think there is any advantage in cooling it, better to select a bread that is lower carb/doesn't spike your levels 

Just a warning never to eat reheated rice 

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/food-and-diet/can-reheating-rice-cause-food-poisoning/


----------



## Lanny (Dec 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Ugh! Dislike cold toast  I don't think there is any advantage in cooling it, better to select a bread that is lower carb/doesn't spike your levels
> 
> Just a warning never to eat reheated rice
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/food-and-diet/can-reheating-rice-cause-food-poisoning/



Yes that’s true! We were always telling our customers not to reheat fried rice as we used leftover boiled rice from the day before: much less sticky to stir fry! We said you could reheat our boiled rice once as we cooked it fresh everyday & kept it above 83 degrees C. Then refrigerate after cooling at room temp. for no longer than 1 hour at the end of each night! Regular surprise inspections from health inspectors that catch you with cooked boiled rice sitting out longer means throwing out the entire batch, testing samples & close you down if any bacteria is found. It never happened to us but, we heard of it happening to others, although TBH we once had to throw out a batch during a surprise inspection! We learned & never risked it again!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 19, 2018)

WHT said:


> I've only just 'tried' freezing bread in two slice sections. Then 'defrost it' in micro and then toast it. too afraid to put it straight in toaster incase it takes a funny turn and pops electrics.........lol! But will certainly give pots a go and pasta! I hate cold pasta and don't like cold pizza either not that I eat it a lot. Thinks it's something to do with the cheese! ! ! Anyway, been to diabetic review and all is good! So gotta keep going. Keep a balance!


I only keep my Burgen bread in the freezer as it’s just me that eats it and a whole loaf would probably go mouldy before I got it all eaten. I just pop it into the toaster frozen, not had any ‘pops’ or bangs! When I need it for my lunch, it defrosts on its own in 20 minutes.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 19, 2018)

Frozen bread goes straight in the toaster but on a higher setting, no need to bother with the defrost setting.

Enjoy toast whilst still warm, today had a wetherspoons full english brekky which came with cold toast, with lashings of butter on it tasted just fine.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 19, 2018)

There's brown bread, white bread, all sorts of wholemeal bread.  It comes in funny packages with writing on the side.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 12, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> There's brown bread, white bread, all sorts of wholemeal bread.  It comes in funny packages with writing on the side.


Haha! I remember this song Matt ~ and it's one of those songs that sticks in your mind and won't go away

WL


----------



## Sally W (Jan 12, 2019)

I believe resistant starch works for potatoes, pasta & rice - not bread


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2019)

Makes not a bit of difference to me - I digest starch very easily and quickly - with or without fibre with or without fat - so called resistant - same amount same result - woooosh.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 13, 2019)

We’re al different in our reactions. This post is intended to help & support people who do find resistant starch, which is based upon fact, helps their blood sugar


----------



## Drummer (Jan 16, 2019)

My ability to digest starch is also a fact.

Lets just hope that no one decides to swallow  any amount of 'resistant' starch without testing their personal ability to digest or not.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 18, 2019)

Drummer said:


> You didn’t read thi


i didn’t suggest it wasn’t- simply my response was aimed at those who DID find it. We’re all different in our reactions and not everyone eats Atkins yet manage their diabetes well


----------

